# Grimvisions Scarecrow 2011



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Been a bit late in getting stuff up this year. First piece to inhabit the yard.










Couple more pics here

http://www.grimvisions.com/halloween/scarecrow-2011

Thanks for looking

Grim


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Very plant-like and organic in feel - quite an original scarecrow


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I like it Kurt!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

OH YES..............very nice


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Super cool, nice work.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Kudos!!!
This is one of the creepiest Scarecrows I've ever seen!!!
With props like this ou're sure to have a Happy Halloween!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Wow!!!!!!!!


----------



## VooDoo Von Shrunkenhead (Apr 16, 2009)

That is one cool scarecrow.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

I love it too!!! Great job!


----------



## SpankyBaby (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm Dying to see what's under that hood!!.....Great job, really creeping, I think it's staring at me....


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

looks great! very creepy!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Definitely sinister looking. I bet if he had been in that cornfield in Oz, Dorothy would have RUN from him and been off to see the Wizard all alone!


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

Looks great!


----------



## BrainSkillet (Oct 2, 2010)

Nice. Trying to get an idea of how big he is.


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Thanks for the comments everyone.

BrainSkillet, He is big, about 9.5 feet tall. He stands at the edge of my yard which is 3 ft higher than the street, so from the sidewalk about 12.5 ft tall.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Very nice! Most creepy, Grim.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Looks good, I like him.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I don't know how you do it!!! Awesome.


----------



## scaryjak (Sep 28, 2009)

I like it.. very creepy


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

That is one of the coolest scarecrows I've seen, love it!!!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Very creepy.


----------

